# Beste BMX Marken



## Sidorak (6. Dezember 2009)

also ja title says
also ich find WTP und Felt am besten


----------



## lennarth (6. Dezember 2009)

deine mutter find ich sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (6. Dezember 2009)

wenn das niveau hier im bmxforum auch so in den keller geht, steig ich glaub ich auf rennräder um...


----------



## Stirni (6. Dezember 2009)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> deine mutter find ich sehr gut



same here

"Hau ab und komm nie wieder " ist leider noch nicht so bekannt,aber kannste ja mal ausprobieren


----------



## heup (6. Dezember 2009)

federal,wethepeople,proper,odyssey,mankind,subrosa


----------



## iManu (6. Dezember 2009)

ich mag ja "halt dein maul", "verzieh dich ganz schnell" und "hör mit rad fahren auf", mit abstand am meisten


----------



## Micha ???? (6. Dezember 2009)

felt ist nicht so das wahre

wtp, khe, verde, unity, subrosa, ..


----------



## lennarth (6. Dezember 2009)

ohhhh eure mütter,was macht ihr denn weiter damit
herr schmeiß RISE vom himmel..schnell.


----------



## Stirni (6. Dezember 2009)

ich find ragazzi,streetcoach und ruddy dax echt spitze!!!!


----------



## RISE (6. Dezember 2009)

Sind leider alle schlecht. Für weitere Markendebatten: www.bmx-forum.com


----------

